# البيت المسيحي



## استفانوس (29 أكتوبر 2007)

[Q-BIBLE]*فَضَعُوا كَلِمَاتِي هذِهِ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ وَنُفُوسِكُمْ، وَارْبُطُوهَا عَلاَمَةً عَلَى أَيْدِيكُمْ، وَلْتَكُنْ عَصَائِبَ بَيْنَ عُيُونِكُمْ، 
19 وَعَلِّمُوهَا أَوْلاَدَكُمْ، مُتَكَلِّمِينَ بِهَا حِينَ تَجْلِسُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ، وَحِينَ تَمْشُونَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ، وَحِينَ تَنَامُونَ، وَحِينَ تَقُومُونَ. 
20 وَاكْتُبْهَا عَلَى قَوَائِمِ أَبْوَابِ بَيْتِكَ وَعَلَى أَبْوَابِكَ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

ارجو ألا يتبادر إلى ذهن أحد أن مجرد قراءة فصل من كلمة الله وسط العائلة يوميًا ثم سكب القلب بصلاة مختصرة لله
 هو كل ما تتضمنه هذه الآية

 [Q-BIBLE]*وَأَمَّا أَنَا وَبَيْتِي فَنَعْبُدُ الرَّبَّ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

كلا
فمرمى هذه الآية أبعد من ذلك بكثير
 وهي تشمل كل شيء له مساس بحياتنا الشخصية والبيتية
وتتناول كل تفاصيل الحياة العملية اليومية. 
ولقد أُعطيت وصية هامة في هذا الخصوص للآباء في إسرائيل في سفر التثنية11: 18- 21
ويا لها من أقوال رائعة وجّهها الله لشعبه
 ويا له من وصف بديع لِما يريد الله أن يراه في كل بيت
 فالله يريد أن توضع كلمته في القلب
 وتُربط علامة على الأيدي، وتكون عصائب بين العينين
 أي أن كلمة الله هي التي توجه وتوحّد سلوكنا ليستقيم ويتوافق مع المكتوب
 وعلى الآباء أن يعلّموا تلك الكلمة لأولادهم دائمًا.... وأن تُكتب على قوائم أبوب البيت ( الأبواب الداخلية) وعلى أبوابه ( و البوابات الخارجية)
 أي أن تكون كلمة الله سائدة في داخل البيت وتحكم تصرفات الجميع وبالتالي يسهل جدًا أن يكون مظهر العائلة في الخارج 
أمام العالم
 وقد زينته تعاليم كلمة الله بالتقوى والسيرة الحسنة
 فتكون العائلة عظة عملية...... كلمة حية ومُعاشة عمليًا أمام الجميع

[Q-BIBLE]*إِذًا نَسْعَى كَسُفَرَاءَ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ، كَأَنَّ اللهَ يَعِظُ بِنَا. نَطْلُبُ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ: تَصَالَحُوا مَعَ اللهِ.*​[/Q-BIBLE]

فالداخل أولاً..... والمظهر الخارجي بعد ذلك لا بد أنه سيعكس حقيقة خضوع أفراد العائلة لكلمة الله
ثم يعطي الرب الوعد بطول العمر...وأن تكون أيام الحياة

[Q-BIBLE]*لِكَيْ تَكْثُرَ أَيَّامُكَ وَأَيَّامُ أَوْلاَدِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ لآبَائِكَ أَنْ يُعْطِيَهُمْ إِيَّاهَا، كَأَيَّامِ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

هذه هي بركة البيت المسيحي الحقيقي حيث تُحَّب كلمة الله وتُطاع. ذلك البيت حيث يعيش الكل بحسب كلمة الله ولأجل مجده، إنما هو قطعة من السماء على الأرض. 

فيا عزيزي 
 هل الأمر كذلك في بيتك.......؟ 
وإلا فماذا.......؟! 
ولماذا......؟! 
وإن هذا يمكن أن يكون عندما تُختزن كلمة الله الثمينة فوق كل شيء آخر في قلوب الوالدين
 ويسير نظام العائلة وفقًا لتعليماتها
 حينئذ تُرى كلمة الله عمليًا على قوائم الأبواب وعلى البوابات
ويتغذى بها الصغار ويشبّوا في طريق الحق
 وإن كان الآباء لا يحبون كلمة الله
ولا يسلكون بحسبها
 فكيف يمكن أن يكون أولادهم مُحبين للكلمة ومُطيعين لها
 إنه من العبث أن نعلِّم أولادنا كلمة الله
 بينما حياتنا العملية ليست محكومة بمقتضاها


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البيت المسيحي*

موضوع رائع جدا  وقيم فعلا

اتمنى الكل يستفيد منه

ربنا يباركك

لان وجود الله فى حياتنا اليوميه ضروريه جدااااااااا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البيت المسيحي*

اللله عليك يا استفانوس .......بجد طريقة شرحك وتوضيحك    اكثر من رائعه .......ربنا يباركك .


----------



## أرزنا (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البيت المسيحي*

سلام المسيح
(هذه هي بركة البيت المسيحي الحقيقي حيث تُحَّب كلمة الله وتُطاع.)

فعلا لأن يسوع كان ينمو بالطاعة والحكمة.........


----------



## استفانوس (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: البيت المسيحي*

الرب يبارك الاخوة على مرورهم وتعليقاتهم


----------



## samer12 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البيت المسيحي*

   ربنا يباركك استفانوس .. موضوع رائع ومهم ​


----------



## استفانوس (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البيت المسيحي*

اشكرك حبيبي
وليكون لنا بركة


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البيت المسيحي*

*+++++بجد رائع جدااااااااا وطريقة الكتابه جميله وشيقة وموضوع مهم لكل بيت مسيحى +++++*
*المسيح معك ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## febe (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البيت المسيحي*

شكرا يا اخ استفانوس على كلامك الجميل  (كما يقول  النبي سليمان:لعنة الرب في بيوت الاشرار وبركته في بيوت الصديقين )


----------



## استفانوس (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: البيت المسيحي*

الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## استفانوس (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: البيت المسيحي*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا وقيم فعلا​
> 
> اتمنى الكل يستفيد منه​
> ربنا يباركك​
> ...


امين
اصلي لكل من يقرأ هذا الموضوع 
ان يلمس الرب قلبه وفكره
اشكرك عزيزتي 
والرب يبارك حياتك 
في المسيح يسوع ربنا​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

هذا الموضوع فى منتهى الروعه ومهم جدااا للاسره شكراا لكم

الرب يسوع معكم امين


----------



## استفانوس (15 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> هذا الموضوع فى منتهى الروعه ومهم جدااا للاسره شكراا لكم
> 
> الرب يسوع معكم امين


 الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sameh7610 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع جميل استفانوس

ومهم وفعلاً لازم وجود الله فى اى بيت مسيحى

ميرسى ليك كتير​*


----------



## استفانوس (17 أغسطس 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع جميل استفانوس​*
> 
> *ومهم وفعلاً لازم وجود الله فى اى بيت مسيحى*​
> 
> *ميرسى ليك كتير*​


اشكرك حبيبي
على نشاطك الملحوظ
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2008)

البيت المسيحي

إنما احترز واحفظ نفسك جداً لئلا تنسى الأمور التي أبصرت عيناك،

ولئلا تزول من قلبك كل أيام حياتك.

وعلمها أولادك وأولاد أولادك

(تث 4: 9 )


هذه الأقوال خطيرة وتهمنا جميعاً. ففيها نرى أمرين عظيمين جداً: ألا وهما المسئولية الشخصية، والمسئولية العائلية. الشهادة الفردية الشخصية، والشهادة المنزلية البيتية. فشعب الله قديماً كان مطلوباً منه أن يحترز ويحفظ نفسه جداً لئلا ينسى كلمة الله الثمينة، وليس ذلك فقط، بل كان عليه فرض مقدس وكان مُكلفاً بتعليم أولاده وأولاد أولاده هذه الكلمة. وهل مسئوليتنا في هذا الخصوص أقل من مسئولية شعب إسرائيل قديماً؟ كلا فمسئوليتنا أعظم، وذلك لأن النور الذي لدينا والامتيازات التي حصلنا عليها أكثر، فنحن مُطالبون بدرس كلمة الله والتمعُّن فيها حتى نعيها كما ينبغي، ونقيس حياتنا اليومية بموجبها.

وفي تثنية6: 6-9 نجد الأقوال الآتية التي وجهها الله لشعب إسرائيل "ولتكن هذه الكلمات التي أنا أوصيك بها اليوم على قلبك، وقُصها على أولادك، وتكلم بها حين تجلس في بيتك، وحين تمشي في الطريق، وحين تنام وحين تقوم، واربطها علامة على يدك، ولتكن عصائب بين عينيك، واكتبها على قوائم أبواب بيتك وعلى أبوابك". فالقلب واليد والعينان جميعها يجب أن تكون مشغولة بكلمة الله الثمينة، وهذا عمل جدي وليس مجرد عادة أو منهاج عقيم، فالإنسان كله منصرف بجملته في انعكاف مقدس وغيرة حارة لوصايا الله وأحكامه. هل اختبرنا نحن المسيحيون قوة هذه الكلمات؟ وهل لكلمة الله هذه المكانة في قلوبنا وبيوتنا وعاداتنا؟ وهل يرى أولئك الذين يدخلون منازلنا ويحتّكون بنا في معاملاتنا اليومية أن تقديرنا لكلمة الله يفوق كل تقدير؟ وهل يرى مَنْ يعاملنا أننا محكومون في كل أمورنا بنصوص الكتاب المقدس؟ وهل يرى أولادنا أننا عائشون في جو الكتاب المقدس. وأن أخلاقنا تكوَّنت منه وسلوكنا مُطابق لمنطوقه؟
ان* الكيفيه التى
 نعامل بها كلمة الله هي أحسن وأضمن محك يبين لنا حقيقة حالتنا من الوجهة الأدبية والروحية أيضاً، فإذا كنا لا نحب كلمة الله ولا نميل للدرس فيها، وإذا كنا لا نتأمل فيها ونحن في مخادعنا وفي وسط عائلاتنا وفي الشارع أيضاً،  إن الكيفية افحينئذ نحن في حاجة ماسة لأن نفحص أنفسنا من الوجهة الروحية، ونتبين نوع المرض الذي نحن مُصابون به.
" منقول*​


----------



## استفانوس (24 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يباركك ​


----------

